# A bird that MOONWALKS!



## kentuckiense (Jan 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DdryccHXNUc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 22, 2007)

:rollhappy: hahahahaha

I always liked this bird video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IntRMVukrX0


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap: :crazy: :chick: 

OMG a MJ bird lol!!! Way nicer face than MJ though

Is the Lyrebird imitating the sounds of a lumberjack for real?! it seems impossible

Cool videos thanks


----------



## Heather (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw the title and knew *exactly* what bird and what video that was going to be. From Nature's Deep Jungle a year or so ago. Great, great series!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2007)

That was on National Geographic channel, good stuff.


----------



## cdub (Jan 22, 2007)

The music makes it too. Love it. I'm a big MJ fan.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 22, 2007)

:rollhappy: Thats to funny, my 'tiels just loved that and I swear the male tries to 'moonwalk' sometimes but it doesn't look like that.:rollhappy: 

Gotta get David Attenborough's series one of these days.

Thanks that was very entertaining. 

Barbara


----------



## Lin (May 1, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

What great videos


----------



## Marco (May 1, 2007)

hey thats pretty cool


----------



## Ron-NY (May 1, 2007)

they are both cool videos :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2007)

... and very cool birds!!!


----------

